# En su juventud vivió/ha vivido en muchos sitios



## green_muse

Hola. No entiendo por qué la respuesta correcta es "ha vivido" y no "vivió".
Federico en su juventud vivió/ha vivido en muchos sitios: Roma, Copenhague, Varsovia.

Se refiere a un pasado distante, como entiendo, por "en su juventud". Entonces lo más lógico sería "vivió",¿no?


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

_Ha vivido _da a entender que todavía sigue con vida y que ha vivido en muchos sitios.
_Hoy he visitado a mi amigo Fulanito y me ha contado historias de todos los países en que ha vivido.

Durante su vida Fulanito vivió en muchos países._


Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Si el _test_ hace referencia a una frase proveniente de la oralidad, es decir, no es de una historia escrita, me parece que lo normal es “ha vivido” en el país en donde se diseñó el _test_.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

green_muse said:


> Se refiere a un pasado distante, como entiendo, por "en su juventud". Entonces lo más lógico sería "vivió",¿no?


Sí. Y precisamente por esa referencia temporal concreta. Si la oración no la tuviera, ambas opciones podrían ser perfectamente válidas.

Saludos


----------



## Penyafort

Pues yo manifiesto la misma perplejidad que green muse porque lo que yo diría es _vivió_, nunca _ha vivido_. La razón es, precisamente, que el complemento temporal explicitado sea "en su juventud", no "durante su vida". Dicho de otro modo, es una referencia temporal conclusa, por cuanto el uso del perfecto simple sería el pertinente.


----------



## Circunflejo

green_muse said:


> No entiendo por qué la respuesta correcta es "ha vivido" y no "vivió".


Es lógico que no lo entiendas porque no tiene sentido. Ambas son correctas dada la carencia de información contextual.


----------



## green_muse

Muchas gracias por explicarme. Sí, no tiene más contexto porque es un ejercicio. Y no dice 'durante su vida' sino 'en su juventud'.


----------



## Ballenero

Pretérito perfecto compuesto.
Tiempo que sitúa la acción, el proceso o el estado expresados por el verbo en un momento anterior al presente. _Ha vivido_.

Pretérito perfecto simple.
Tiempo que indica que la acción, el proceso o el estado expresados por el verbo se sitúan en un punto anterior al momento del habla. _Vivió_.

"En su juventud" no se refiere a un punto sino a un momento.
Es lo mismo que "durante su juventud".
Si se cambia la persona, se puede apreciar mejor la diferencia:
"En mi juventud... he vivido en muchos lugares", es como: "siendo yo joven...".
"En mi juventud... viví" no suena bien.
Habría que transformar momento en punto.
"De joven... viví en".


----------



## Penyafort

Es un punto en cuanto a referencia temporal conclusa.

Yo al menos si oigo _En mi juventud he vivido..._, sólo me cuadra si interpreto que quien habla aún considera que está en su juventud. Del mismo modo que si alguien dice _En mis años en Francia no he visto nunca algo así _interpreto que la persona está viviendo aún en Francia.


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> Esa es la clave, el español que se enseña internacionalmente es ese.


Este hilo me confundió mucho, ya que por una parte siento que es completamente normal para mí "_Federico ha vivido en muchos sitios_", dicho, esto, como parte de una conversación: Fulano le hace saber a Mengano que Federico ha vivido en muchos sitios; pero el problema es que tenemos este "_en su juventud_" insertado en medio de la conversación, lo cual es un "marco temporal" (equivalente a mencionar un año específico del pasado).

Lo bueno de este hilo, Ballenero, es que descubrimos que para ti es natural la frase dentro de lo coloquial, sin embargo creo que tanto a ti como a mí nos llevó a opinar diferente a los demás el hecho de que el OP (green_muse) nos aseguró que el libro que él tiene (_Español en Marcha 3_; editado en España) da por bueno el pretérito perfecto (yo pensé: _púes así han de hablar en toda España_), pero ya encontré el libro y, **en realidad*, dice:






Entonces, debido a que sabemos que "_en su juventud_" es un marco temporal (green_muse no lo sabía, por lo visto) la respuesta correcta en el libro es el pretérito *indefinido *(_vivió_), como mencionaron los compañeros del foro.

De todas maneras, como mencioné, Ballenero, me parece muy interesante tu respuesta y comparto tu opinión de que es posible —y muchas veces natural— cosas como "yo en mi juventud he tenido muchas experiencias" (una variante de "yo también he tenido muchas experiencias como esas en mi vida"). Aunque en el caso de este hilo, el libro mencionado deja a un lado aquellas construcciones menos frecuentes al seguir un método bueno para enseñar a construir frases estándar.

Green_muse: hay un marco temporal.

Saludos.

*Agregado después del comentario siguiente ↓ del compañero Circunflejo.


----------



## Circunflejo

green_muse said:


> la respuesta correcta es "ha vivido"





Rocko! said:


> la respuesta correcta en el libro es el pretérito *indefinido *(_vivió_)


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


>


Sí, que green_muse nos dijo que el libro dice que el _perfecto _y el libro en realidad dice que el _indefinido_.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rocko! said:


> Sí, que green_muse nos dijo que el libro dice que el _perfecto _y el libro en realidad dice que el _indefinido_.
> 
> Saludos.


O sea que, a falta de un contexto que validara el uso del perfecto, la solución era correcta para la oración aislada propuesta: el indefinido "vivió".

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Miguel On Ojj said:


> O sea que, a falta de un contexto que validara el uso del perfecto, la solución era correcta para la oración aislada propuesta: el indefinido "vivió".
> Saludos


Lo a mí me sucedió, es que pensé que era demasiado arriesgado (a veces me preocupa un poco) ir en contra de lo que supuestamente decía el libro (me aborregué). Afortunadamente  la gente sube todo en la red.

Saludos, Miguel.


----------



## Ballenero

Rocko! said:


> Lo a mí me sucedió, es que pensé que era demasiado arriesgado (a veces me preocupa un poco) ir en contra de lo que supuestamente decía el libro


Pues ya somos dos.
He estado intentando hacer de abogado del diablo (en contra de mi propio criterio) y al final lo único que he hecho es el g...


----------



## green_muse

Rocko! said:


> Sí, que green_muse nos dijo que el libro dice que el _perfecto _y el libro en realidad dice que el _indefinido_.
> 
> Saludos.


Miren, agrego las fotos (el ejercicio y soluciones) del libro Español en Marcha B1.
Ejemplo #5 sobre Federico. La solución dice "ha vivido", con que no estoy de acuerdo porque hay un marco temporal refiriéndose a un momento en el pasado distante.
El libro sí que da reglas sobre cada tiempo, pero en la solución no las refleja.


----------



## Circunflejo

Como dije en el mensaje 6, 


Circunflejo said:


> Ambas son correctas dada la carencia de información contextual.


Dicho esto, a bote pronto, vivió sería más esperable por lo que llama especialmente la atención que no la incluya como posible respuesta, pero ello no hace que ha vivido no sea también una posible respuesta.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Más allá de las teorías que podrían justificar el uso del perfecto ha vivido, en mi uso de castellano americano _ha vivido _me suena muy mal e incoherente, ya que _en su juventud_ rompe cualquier atisbo de relación con el presente. Si el libro es español como entiendo, y se enfoca en usos del castellano ibérico, pues nada que decir. Lo que pasa es que yo habría esperado igualmente otra respuesta del libro, ya que de acuerdo a la exposición que he tenido del castellano de España, tengo la impresión, a lo mejor muy errónea, de que cuando hay referencias temporales pasadas tan distantes como en este caso emplearían el indefinido.


----------



## green_muse

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Rocko!

El libro que yo leí tenía los mismos ejercicios pero esas soluciones no estaban (ediciones diferentes).


----------



## lagartija68

Leer "en su juventud ha vivido " no solo me suena mal, me pone de mal humor.
Peor todavía: considerar que "en su juventud vivió" es incorrecto.


----------



## Calambur

green_muse said:


> Hola. No entiendo por qué la respuesta correcta es "ha vivido" y no "vivió".
> Federico en su juventud vivió/ha vivido en muchos sitios: Roma, Copenhague, Varsovia.
> 
> Se refiere a un pasado distante, como entiendo, por "en su juventud". Entonces lo más lógico sería "vivió", ¿no?


Hola.

Para mí está bien de las dos maneras: "vivió/ha vivido". Los dos son tiempos perfectos (presentan la acción como terminada).

Dice Manuel Seco:


> La explicación de la preferencia de indefinido o perfecto es necesario buscarla siempre en el punto de vista del que habla, en el cual intervienen juntos un elemento objetivo (distancia temporal) y un elemento subjetivo (mayor o menor interés en el hecho). (Cf. Alarcos, Estudios, 13.)
> 
> No obstante, es norma general que para acciones inmediatamente anteriores al momento presente se use el pretérito perfecto y no el indefinido.
> [...]
> También suele darse como norma general el uso del pretérito perfecto para acciones de 'hoy', y el uso del pretérito indefinido para acciones anteriores a 'hoy'. Por ejemplo: _Hoy hemos ido al Museo_; pero: _Ayer fuimos al Museo_.                Sin embargo, hay muchas excepciones a esta regla,...


Fuente: _Diccionario de dudas..._
Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

lagartija68 said:


> me pone de mal humor.



Tranquilo... que aquí el que se enoja, pierde.


----------



## lagartija68

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Para mí está bien de las dos maneras: "vivió/ha vivido". Los dos son tiempos perfectos (presentan la acción como terminada).
> 
> Dice Manuel Seco:
> 
> Fuente: _Diccionario de dudas..._
> Saludos._


El tema es que si dice "en mi juventud" estás tomando distancia respecto del presente. Por eso suena espantosamente mal.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

gvergara said:


> Si el libro es español como entiendo, y se enfoca en usos del castellano ibérico, pues nada que decir





Miguel On Ojj said:


> O sea que, a falta de un contexto que validara el uso del perfecto, la solución era correcta para la oración aislada propuesta: el indefinido "vivió".
> 
> Saludos


Me cito para confirmar que, en ese concreto contexto, el uso esperado y más "correcto' es el mismo a ambos lados del charco: "vivió".

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Ésta es la consulta original:


green_muse said:


> Federico en su juventud vivió/ha vivido en muchos sitios: Roma, Copenhague, Varsovia.



---



lagartija68 said:


> El tema es que si dice "en mi juventud" estás tomando distancia respecto del presente. Por eso suena espantosamente mal.


Pero esa distancia es subjetiva:
_En mi juventud he viajado por muchos países (y he aprendido muchas cosas, etc.), pero ahora ya no tengo ganas de viajar._
...yo sigo sintiendo las consecuencias (aunque quien me escucha no lo sepa).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

...Y la estimada @Calambur ha dado un posible mayor contexto en el que utilizar el perfecto (cosa que no ocurría en el ejemplo inicial).

Un saludo


----------



## gvergara

Calambur said:


> Pero esa distancia es subjetiva:


¿Por qué es subjetiva? No hay nada menos subjetivo para marcar distancia temporal en la vida de una persona que expresar _en mi juventud _(bueno, en mi infancia es más lejano aún). Si fuera un hecho más reciente, diría algo así como _hace unos años _u otra expresión similar, y aun así pienso que emplearía el indefinido.



Calambur said:


> _En mi juventud he viajado por muchos países (y he aprendido muchas cosas, etc.), pero ahora ya no tengo ganas de viajar._


Creo que estás mezclando dos cosas: un hecho pasado terminado (viajar) con un hecho presente (saber, conocer). Puedes decir _A lo largo de mi vida he aprendido muchas cosas, ya que en mi juventud viajé por muchos países, pero ahora no tengo ganas de viajar_. 

Honestamente me cuesta mucho imaginar a un/a hablante chileno/a empleando el perfecto de la manera que se propone en la pregunta original.


----------



## Calambur

gvergara said:


> ¿Por qué es subjetiva? No hay nada menos subjetivo para marcar *distancia temporal* en la vida de una persona que expresar _en mi juventud_


Tal vez me expresé mal.
Lo que digo es que esa distancia temporal (_en mi juventud_) refiere a un tiempo (valga la obviedad) y que la manera de percibir ese tiempo es subjetiva. Vos y cualquier otro oyente pueden entender que me refiero a algo que pasó hace mucho, pero _yo siento _que ese tiempo está 'ahí no más' y que todavía vivo las consecuencias.

Luego, le saco el contexto que antes agregué y puedo expresarlo de la misma manera:


Calambur said:


> En mi juventud he viajado por muchos países (y he aprendido muchas cosas, etc.), pero ahora ya no tengo ganas de viajar.


----------



## gvergara

Gracias por la aclaración, Calambur, pero aquí en Chile no emplearíamos el perfecto, por mucho que el/la hablante quisiera hacer sentir el hecho como presente (_subjetivizar _la distancia temporal). Con marcas temporales claras de pasado emplearíamos el indefinido.


----------



## Calambur

gvergara said:


> Honestamente me cuesta mucho imaginar a un/a hablante chileno/a empleando el perfecto de la manera que se propone en la pregunta original.


No es exactamente igual, pero aquí te dejo un conocido ejemplo:
_Confieso que he vivido _(un libro de memorias de Pablo Neruda, chileno -lo aclaro para quienes no lo conocen-).

Dice "he vivido" y, claro, cuando lo dice sigue viviendo. Ahí calza justo el tiempo perfecto, entiendo.
Pero todos los hechos que relata son de su pasado, y algunos bien lejanos. ¿Tendría que haber dicho "Confieso que viví"?


----------



## gvergara

Gracias por la observación, corregido.



Calambur said:


> No es exactamente igual, pero aquí te dejo un conocido ejemplo:
> _Confieso que he vivido_


Efectivamente, no es para nada igual con la oración original y no son comparables, ni siquiera remotamente. Es perfectamente posible y coherente decir _Confieso que he vivido _(hasta ahora, y sigo viviendo/experimentando), lo que se me viene a la mente es precisamente eso: El caballero había tenido experiencias y seguía teniéndolas al momento de escribir ese libro.



Calambur said:


> Pero todos los hechos que relata son de su pasado, y algunos bien lejanos.


Sin haber leído ese libro, dudo sinceramente de que se puedan encontrar pasajes de hechos pasados relatados con el perfecto. Estoy seguro de que Neruda, a pesar de ser como era, igual relató hechos pasados finalizados con el indefinido.


----------



## Calambur

No encuentro el libro. Sólo recuerdo partes sueltas, así que no te puedo confirmar si usaba el indefinido.


----------



## Rocko!

Aunque ya no me parece muy acertado el libro de green_muse, de todas maneras sigo pensando que sería una frase que no forma parte de la ficción (cuento o novela) ni de narrativa histórica, sino una frase de la oralidad que se pone por escrito, con un sentido más informativo (explicaciones, confesiones) que harían posibe esta aparición (el libro de green_muse me parece errado, eso no cambia para mí), por ejemplo:


a) _Debemos recordar que el cerebro de un niño que en su infancia ha vivido situaciones de abuso, negligencia, maltrato o cualquier tipo de._..

Pero si el "*que*" es un problema para su equivalencia, la siguiente me parece también natural:

b) _Jesús Sánchez en su infancia ha vivido en casas de una sola pieza_...

(en la _b_ siento que hay implícito un "lo ha hecho y es importante hacerlo notar")


----------



## Penyafort

green_muse said:


> Miren, agrego las fotos (el ejercicio y soluciones) del libro Español en Marcha B1.
> Ejemplo #5 sobre Federico. La solución dice "ha vivido", con que no estoy de acuerdo porque hay un marco temporal refiriéndose a un momento *en el pasado distante.*


No es tanto que el pasado sea distante o próximo, cuanto que el marco temporal referido sea concluso o inconcluso. Si el hablante lo siente como concluso, optará por la forma simple.


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> Si el hablante lo siente como concluso, optará por la forma simple.


Sí, yo creo que eso está fuera de discusión, el tema aquí es que si el/la hablante siente la acción como inconclusa, es incorrecto emplear una expresión temporal como _en mi juventud_, la cual le imprime un final al evento pasado. Siguiendo con el título del libro de Neruda:

_Confieso que he vivido_=> Se da como inconcluso, no hay marco de referencia temporal, se justifica el perfecto.
_Confieso que he vivido en mi juventud_=> Incorrecto, el marco temporal pasa inmediatamente a ser un pasado concluido, se debe emplear indefinido.


----------



## Ballenero

La verdad es que es desconcertante (lo del libro).
Ya sin tratar de convencer a nadie, para mí, si el contexto de la frase pertenece al lenguaje oral, sería: "ha vivido".
Sin embargo en una narración escrita me parecería más pertinente: "vivió".

Pero si lo dijera así (sin mencionar su juventud al principio):
"Federico ha vivido en muchos lugares. En su juventud vivió en... y más recientemente ha vivido en...".

Luego, el ejercicio 4 dice:
"Hablas muy bien español, ¿dónde lo has aprendido/ aprendiste?".
Da por bueno "has aprendido" pero en la respuesta usa el indefinido.
¿Y si la conversación hubiera sido así?
-"Él habla muy buen español, ¿dónde lo ha aprendido?".
-"Bueno, en su juventud vivió en varios lugares de España".


----------



## Quiviscumque

Mis compañeros foreros son demasiado caritativos y quieren justificar casi todo. Yo soy más viejo y gruñón y mi opinión es más simple: el libro está redactado por un joven centroespañol en torno a 2015 y lo que espontáneamente "le sale" casi siempre es el perfecto. Es un abuso que se extiende cada vez más. Y  no me digan "bueno, qué más da, las lenguas cambian, fíijate, lo mismo pasa en italiano"; porque el abuso madrileño se extenderá a Zaragoza y Vlencia, pero difícilmente a Ciudad de México o Buenos Aires; y el español se fragmentará aún más.


----------



## Trastolillo

green_muse said:


> Muchas gracias por explicarme. Sí, no tiene más contexto porque es un ejercicio. Y no dice 'durante su vida' sino 'en su juventud'.



Hola.

Vamos a ver.
Explicaciones, las que queramos.
El contexto es el contexto.
Yo puedo decir
En su juventud vivió, hasta su muerte, en muchos sitios
Vivió en muchos sitios antes de su muerte, hasta que se instaló en...

Saludos.


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Sí, yo creo que eso está fuera de discusión, el tema aquí es que si el/la hablante siente la acción como inconclusa, es incorrecto emplear una expresión temporal como _en mi juventud_, la cual le imprime un final al evento pasado.


Por eso he comentado anteriormente que solo entendería su uso si el hablante considerase que su juventud no ha terminado. Lo cual, en efecto, no suena bien porque es algo que nadie diría pero que teóricamente sí es posible.


----------

